# How common is it for NTs to only like music which they either listened to since they were little or that they assign special meaning to it?



## PierViers (Jul 19, 2021)

I know this is definitely not an NT thing and apply to everyone, but I can't ignore many INTPs wrote they don't enjoy art or music like other types do and consume it more like distraction or background noise (ADHD in play?..). I wondered if it has to do with low Se and Si making them less open to new tastes (e.g. I often require everything in the settings to match to the situation I heard the music first, even when it's barely perceptive).


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know about other NTs ...

Although I do enjoy some oldies from my youth, I never liked pop music much. I also didn't like the jazz, blues, or classical music my father listened to. I actually thought I didn't like music at all. I didn't listen to music on my own, and the music they played at work or at the gym drove me nuts.

At around age 20 I "discovered" old-timey country music and Bluegrass, which I thought were great. From my late 50s onward, thanks to YouTube and Spotify, I was able to enjoy many other types of music that I had never heard before (such as Reggaeton).

As for special meaning, maybe a bit of that. But I also like music from parts of the world that I know nothing about, in languages I don't understand, etc.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

PierViers said:


> I know this is definitely not an NT thing and apply to everyone, but I can't ignore many INTPs wrote they don't enjoy art or music like other types do and consume it more like distraction or background noise (ADHD in play?..). I wondered if it has to do with low Se and Si making them less open to new tastes (e.g. I often require everything in the settings to match to the situation I heard the music first, even when it's barely perceptive).


I can only speak for me, but this does seem like the case. New music does not make it into my collection very often.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I depends. If we talk about ENTPs I think it's very common.
If we talk about INTJs/ENTJs less like so.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Most of the INTPs that I've known were seriously into music but not pop, more edgy, often eclectic genres. I did know one INTP who was exclusively into pop but he went into it obsessively, listening to it 24x7. Whatever they hear has to align with their present state or it's annoying and rejected.

INTJs appear to be a mixed bag of liking, neutral to, and disliking music. Pop doesn't appear to be their thing.

The three ENTPs that I know IRL appear to be less into music than other NT types but they all went through a music loving phase in their teens.

ENTJ here and I love music. As a sample size of one ENTJ, individual pieces/songs matter, not genre or decade. My taste in music is only limited by what I can find. The other ENTJs that I know IRL enjoy music but aren't fixated on it like me. Their tastes are primarily mainstream.


----------



## UnpickablePickle (Mar 17, 2019)

I would say this is accurate for my personal experience I've got a total of 506 songs on my phone. 224 of them are in a similar hip-hop style that I grew up listening to with my dad, 214 are a similar RnB style that I grew up listening to with my mum. Most of those songs have a personal meaning to me or take me back to particular memories


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

I love Music and i can't live without it , From classical to jazz ...
I like the complex harmonies, the development of ideas and the mysticism of reaching a climax that makes you forget everything and let your imagination go to the darkest places in your mind. 
Similar to the concept of the zone in sports, something that makes your body's cells scream.
.
Where logic and emotion come together to show the spirit of the artist.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

PierViers said:


> I know this is definitely not an NT thing and apply to everyone, but I can't ignore many INTPs wrote they don't enjoy art or music like other types do and consume it more like distraction or background noise (ADHD in play?..). I wondered if it has to do with low Se and Si making them less open to new tastes (e.g. I often require everything in the settings to match to the situation I heard the music first, even when it's barely perceptive).



I have a playlist on Spotify that is over 11 hours long. Every song has meaning to my life.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Even tho my favorites are from my youth [been a huge doors/Hendrix/Joplin ] fan for 47 years
i have been turned on to groups I recently found 
I’m always open to new[er] music
im INTJ


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I have a playlist on Spotify that is over 11 hours long. Every song has meaning to my life.


11 hours😳
dats all
hell mine would be measured in months 
every Doors song not to mention [but I will anyways😎] Hendrix/Joplin and countless others
on my Apple Music I have over 150 artists
pfft, amateurs 
I chunks all over your 11 hours🤮😇


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Ew da fuq vinnyboobs
you can’t be chunkin up all over others 
or can I🤔


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

VinnieBob said:


> 11 hours😳
> dats all
> hell mine would be measured in months
> every Doors song not to mention [but I will anyways😎] Hendrix/Joplin and countless others
> ...


It's a work in progress. My personal "Leaves of Grass."


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> It's a work in progress. My personal "Leaves of Grass."


Walt Whitman😎
read that many moons ago
excellent choice sir


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

VinnieBob said:


> Walt Whitman😎
> read that many moons ago
> excellent choice sir


He kept working at it all his life. He wrote 5 revisions and 3 reissues to it (with a 6th revision written after his death). The original 1855 edition only contained 12 poems. The 6th one had over 300.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm always finding new favorites. I like a lot of new music. I'm in my late 50's.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Late 50’s
oh pshaw why yer just a fetus
ever hear of reverend Horton Heat, Tom Waite, Blue Cheer [named after a variety of LSD in the 60’s]
art of noise, David Bromberg


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> He kept working at it all his life. He wrote 5 revisions and 3 reissues to it (with a 6th revision written after his death). The original 1855 edition only contained 12 poems. The 6th one had over 300.


get the Routledge edition
THE best version 
have you ever read ‘’ a short history of decay‘’ by Emil Cioran a Romanian poet/philosopher
Or Les Fleurs Du Mal by Charles Baudelaire
if not I highly recommend them


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Of course Routledge, Oxford, Cambridge editions on any subject are the best


----------

